# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  FLUKAδες ενωθείτε  Πολύμετρα ΓΑΡ

## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Φρέσκος στην FLUKO land   :Laugh:    με ένα 87-5 (V) (εφταμηνίτικο),
ακόμα βρομάει Αμερική.. (ebay ) 

Το συμπαθώ το άτιμο , αλλά με στέγνωσε..   

Δεν χαρίζομαι στις  μάρκες , και έτσι αποδίδω τιμές και στα άλλα που έχω,
Pro Kits , UNI-T ,Metrawatt (analog) . 


Ο σκοπός του μηνύματος είναι να γνωριστούμε , 
και ανταλλάξουμε πληροφορίες , περί πολύμετρα - αξεσουάρ ,
και ακόμα ακόμα ,  πληροφορίες της αγοράς  . 

Όπως για το που μπορεί να βρει κανείς,  καλές τιμές , για τις περίεργες ασφάλειες στα Fluke ..

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Έχω Fluke 75 από το 1989, καταπληκτικό όργανο, δεν με πρόδωσε ποτέ. Έκαψα τη μικρή ασφάλεια (630mA) και την αντικατέστησα με μια απλή βραδείας τήξης. Θα με ενδιέφερε να πληροφορηθώ για τις ασφάλειές του.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Για σου Δημήτρη , χαρά μου που σε γνωρίζω ,
μέσα στην τρέλα μου (ενθουσιασμό)  όταν πήρα το δικό μου,
μέσα σε έναν μήνα όργωσα το πλανήτη και μάζεψα όλα τα απαραίτητα έχτρα,
για τιμήσω το πρώτο μου True RMS πολύμετρο..

Και αφού τα πήρα όλα από έξω, έμαθα και την ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία .    :Biggrin: 

Μέχρι στιγμής , μετά από κάποια τηλέφωνα, σε διάφορους που θεωρούνται αντιπρόσωποι , κατέληξα στο ότι η Εταιρεία  MEGA-EL  .. http://www.megael.gr/index.php?co=products&cat_id=42
Έχει σχετικά, τις καλυτερες τιμές ..
Και στο τηλέφωνο απαντάει μια  καταπληκτική  Γερμανο-Ελληνίδα, 
η οποία , σου αφιερώνει απεριόριστο χρόνο για επεξηγήσεις,
πράγμα που σε μας από την επαρχεία, είναι απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση, 
για καλές συνεργασίες.    

Το 87αρι φοράει  δυο περίεργες (1000 Βολτ)  11Α  &    400mA 
*FLU 44/100*  10KA/1000V  (400mA )  4.40 +ΦΠΑ =  *5.32*
*FLU 11 * 20KA/1000V  ( 11 A ) 7 + ΦΠΑ =  *8.47*

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Θα αρχίσω να ρίχνω το υλικό , γιατί δεν κρατιέμαι ..  :Smile: 

Σύντροφοι , Ελληνική Βολιώτικη  πατέντα (δικιά μου) ,
άμα η βάση του Fluke κουνάει .. 

Υλικά  ασπιδα από χορτοκοπτικό ..  (  εναλλακτικά ακόμα και απλό ξύλο)  

Φωτογραφίες ..

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Μέρος Νο2 



.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

*Προσωπική εμπειρία - Καλώδια FLUKE * 

Παίρνοντας το όργανο με τα στάνταρ καλώδια *TL-75*, φαγώθηκα να πάρω και τα Premium  *TL-71* για καλύτερα .. ενώ παράλληλα έχω φρέσκο-αγορασμένα,
και ενα σετ Modular καλώδια από την Gunston Αγγλίας με Ιαπωνέζικα καλώδια 30A ,και επώνυμους  Κινέζικους ακροδέκτες.  CAT III 

http://www.gunsontools.co.uk/item.as...=663&item=3446

http://www.chi-shing.cn/en/index.asp 

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/sherlocks-tec...911.m270.l1313 

Τέλος πάντων , τα πήρα όλα , βάζω και το εργαλείο στην υψηλή ανάλυση,
και μετράω αντίσταση καλωδίων ως ένδειξη ποιότητας ..   

Και βγαίνει πρώτος , Ο Ιαπωνω- κινέζος , με τα στάνταρ δεύτερα , και τα Premium τελευταία . 

Από μήκος καλωδίων , όλα ίσια με 13 εκατοστά κοντότερος ο  Ιαπωνω- κινέζος..
Και αφού τελείωσα την φωτογράφιση ( ένα χέρι μετράει το άλλο φωτογραφίζει )  έκανα και μια επαλήθευση με πίεση στους ακροδέκτες.   

Αποτέλεσμα .. 
TL-75 Standard  = * 15 Ohm* 
TL-71 Premium  = *14 Ohm* 
Gunston  cables +  CHI-SHING = *12-13 Ohm  *   !!! 

Το συμπέρασμα μου , αμα θέλετε απλά την αντιολισθητική λαστιχένια αίσθηση από τα Premium , ναι αξίζουν .. 
Αλλα όμως και τα στάνταρτ είναι αντιολισθητικά 50% λιγότερο από τα Premium. 
Ενω τα κινέζικα , είναι απλά πολύ καλής ποιότητας πλαστικό.. αντιολισθητικά 20%

----------


## GeorgeVita

Με γειά!

Προφανώς οι παραπάνω ωμικές αντιστάσεις των καλωδίων ακροδεκτών είναι *0.*12 - 0.15Ω

Αλλά σε συνδιασμό με το *Δ* (RELative) αφαιρείται αυτή η αντίσταση για μηδενισμό. Επίσης υπάρχει εσωτερικά και μια αντίσταση ακριβείας 1ΚΩ μεταξύ V-Ohms και microA-A.
Περισσότερα στο 'Low ohms measurements you can trust'.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

0,07Ω δείχνουν στο βραχυκύκλωμα τα δικά μου που είναι εικοσαετίας. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις ασφάλειες. Η Fluke είχε αγοραστεί από τη Philips κάποτε, τώρα δεν γνωρίζω τι ισχύει. Εγώ το είχα αγοράσει από την παλιά αντιπροσωπεία στην οδό Βρασίδα 11 κοντά στο Χίλτον.

ΥΓ Μάλλον πρέπει να το εξετάσω με το τηλεσκόπιο του Τρελού Επιστήμονα για να διαπιστώσω αν χρειάζεται καλιμπράρισμα μετά από 20+ χρονια .....

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Το *Δ* (RELative) είναι  ( μηδενισμός ) για τις μετρήσεις , 
αλλά εδώ θέλαμε να μετρήσουμε τα Premium .... που τα λανσάρουν με το παραμύθι, οτι είναι ειδικά για να μετράς Millivolt .. και καλά ...χαμηλής αντίστασης  καλώδια ..    

Και εγώ ανέτρεψα το παραμύθι, με τα δικά τους όπλα.. 
και τα δικα μου λεφτά  :Blink:  

Το ωραίο με το 87-5 είναι η κλίμακα Millivolt 0-600, όπου στην υψηλή ανάλυση, βλέπεις μέχρι και microvolts σε ανάλυση δεκάδας ,
του λείπει ένα ακόμα ψηφίο για να δείξει  microvolt σε μονάδες ..  :Tongue: 

1mv = 1000 micro 

Το παράκανα με φαίνεται ...  αλλά το πέρασμα από τα SEAT στα BMW ,
σε βαράει καμιά φορά .  :Biggrin: 





> Με γειά!



Να σε καλά Γιώργο , σε ευχαριστώ ..



.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Η Fluke είχε αγοραστεί από τη Philips κάποτε, τώρα δεν γνωρίζω τι ισχύει.



Η κρυστάλλινη μου σφαίρα λέει,
ότι υπήρξε συμπαραγωγή - συνεργασία με την  Philips (για ένα διάστημα) .

Και μάλιστα κάποιοι " καλοπροαίρετοι " Αμερικάνοι στο Ebay,
έχουν να το λένε, όταν έχουν από εκείνα τα παλιά μοντέλα ....  ότι και καλά, τα δικά τους είναι η γνήσια παραγωγή ,  λες και αυτά που έβγαλε η Philips είναι τριτοκοσμικά !! 

Τέλος πάντων , οι πολυεθνικές δεν έχουν πατρίδα .. 
Ολα τα αξεσουάρ της Fluke είναι κινέζικα ... μόνο το όργανο λέει USA .

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Έχω το 8020Α καμιά 30/ριά χρόνια, αθάνατο, αλλά made in USA.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Έχω το 8020Α καμιά 30/ριά χρόνια, αθάνατο, αλλά made in USA.



Για σου Αποστόλη , πάνω στην ώρα μας  θύμησες το 8020Α ,
ένας Γάλλος τα έχει βγάλει σε φοβερή τιμή ..  

Πραγματική ευκαιρία , για ψαγμένους , να πάρουν σοβαρό μηχάνημα,
σε τιμή κινέζικου .. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Για μεταφορικά στέλνετε μήνυμα ..

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

*Προσοχή με το TPAK ..* 

Όσοι έχετε φρέσκα Fluke που δέχονται το σύστημα TPAK , 
να προσέξετε το παρακάτω.  

Στην πρώτη φουρνιά η αγκράφα είναι μονής στήριξης ,
και βγήκε πατάτα , πιθανών σπάει .. 

Η Fluke έβγαλε σιωπηρά αναβάθμιση. 

Κατά τα άλλα το σύστημα αξίζει , πανίσχυρος μαγνήτης  Neodymium 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neodymium_magnet

Και στήριξη σε σταθερά σημεία , μιας και το σετ έχει δυο ιμάντες- δυο αγκράφες . 

Φωτογραφίες ..

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

*Συμβουλές αγοράς μεταχειρισμένων Fluke Ebay * 

*1)* Εαν ψάχνεστε για βιομηχανικό μοντέλο (True RMS ) προσέξτε να είναι εξωτερικά άψογο , χωρίς λεκέδες και στίγματα ..
Υπάρχει πάντα ο φόβος , το μηχάνημα να ήταν σε χρήση σε κάποιο εργοστάσιο με επικίνδυνα η τοξικά χημικά , και να ταξιδεύσουν μαζί του στο σπίτι σας..  

*2)* Να αποφεύγεται μεταχειρισμένα χωρίς τα γνήσια καλώδια της μαμάς του.
α) Η κατάσταση των καλωδίων δείχνει το περιβάλλον που έζησε το εργαλείο,
και σε τι χέρια ήταν ..  
β) Τα καλώδια ( μαμά ) που συνοδεύουν ένα νέο πολύμετρο , έχουν σφραγισμένη επάνω την ημερομηνία κατασκευής του πολύμετρου ( μόνο τα μαμά καλώδια)  .   :Wink:  

*3)* Σιγουρευτείτε με ερώτηση στον πωλητή  , εάν έχει καμένες ασφάλειες ?
(διοτι κοστίζουν ) 

*4)* Καλό είναι να αποφύγετε τα μοντέλα 87 & 87ΙΙΙ ,  διοτι υπάρχει ελαττωματική ελαστική επαφή άνθρακα στην οθόνη (χρώμα ροζ ) .
Το 87-5 διαθέτει την τελευταία βελτιωμένη επαφή άνθρακα (χρώμα Γκρι) .
Εαν η οθόνη δείχνει τα ψηφία αχνά , και έχετε ήδη 87 & 87ΙΙΙ ,
ζητήστε να αγοράσετε την αναβάθμιση (ελαστική επαφή άνθρακα)  από την Fluke . 

*5)* Όποιο Fluke πωλείται στο Ebay , δεν έχει καμιά εγγύηση,
η Fluke δεν αναγνωρίζει κανέναν ως  νόμιμο πωλητή,  
άλλον από τους εξουσιοδοτημένους .. 

*6)* Η ισόβια εγγύηση  Fluke , μόνο ισόβια δεν είναι , 
είναι για επτά χρόνια, και καλύπτουν ότι θέλουν.   

*7)* Τυχερά τα 87-5  :Wink:   παίρνουν καλιμπράρισμα - διόρθωση ,
μέσο συνδυασμών και εντολών από τα πλήκτρα τους (κρυφές λειτουργίες),
δεν έχουν τρίμερ , είναι υπολογιστές.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Έχω *Fluke 75* από το 1989, καταπληκτικό όργανο ... *0,07Ω* δείχνουν στο βραχυκύκλωμα τα δικά μου...



Γειά σας, δεν έχω Fluke αλλά με βάλατε να μετράω τα probes ...
Τα βρίσκω και εγώ μια τάξη μεγέθους πιο κάτω από αυτά που μέτρησε ο Κυριάκος, δηλαδή όπως του Δημήτρη 0*.0x*x και όχι 0*.x*x
Φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει θέμα λόγω REL αλλά μήπως θέλουν καθάρισμα με οινόπνευμα επειδή είναι καινούργια;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

*edit* Υ.Γ. για τις 'κόντρες' λαμβάνω σοβαρά υπόψη την υπογραφή σου!
*"* Αμα δεν έχεις Χιούμορ, να μείνεις μακρυά μου, γιατί εγώ έχω !! *"*

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Γιώργο, άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα , για κόντρες με πολύμετρα και καλώδια .. 
Το κατά πόσο φευγάτο είναι το δικό σου , δεν μπορεί να το γνωρίζει κανείς. 

Η μέτρηση μου , είναι με ολόφρεσκο μηχάνημα , που περασε και από καλιμπράρισμα - μόνο έλεγχο  , με 10" άριστα .. 

Και επειδή έγινε σε χώρο " ειδικό "  , δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά , 
αλλά μπορώ να δείξω μόνο μια παραποιημένη φωτογραφία.

  Εργαστηριακό Fluke υψηλής ανάλυσης + τροφοδοτικό αναφοράς (calibrator) + το δικό μου  87-5 + ένα φορητό FLUKE + ένα METRIX ..


Συμπληρωματικά θα πω ότι *τα καλώδια Fluke έχουν μήκος 1.40 εκατοστά  ..*

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Φοβερό πακετάκι είναι και τα TP88 βελόνες ..  κάνουν τα πάντα , 
τρυπάς μόνωση , μπαίνουν σε μικροσκοπικούς κονεκτορ , 
χώνονται μέσα σε πυκνοκατοικημένες πλακέτες ..  

Ειναι ένα σετακι ειδικών αποστολών ..  :Wink: 

Μαζι με τα κροκοδειλάκια AC72 ,  και το αυτοσχέδιο σετακι μπανάνα με τα μίνι τσιμπιδάκια της 3Μ . 

Νοιώθω πλήρη επάρκεια ..  :Cool:

----------


## navar

τα probes τσιμπιδάκια είναι απίστευτα βολικά, τα δούλεψα λίγο στο λύκειο !!!
( ελεύθερα χέρια οεοεοεοεο)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> τα probes τσιμπιδάκια είναι απίστευτα βολικά, τα δούλεψα λίγο στο λύκειο !!!
> ( ελεύθερα χέρια οεοεοεοεο)



 :Biggrin: 
Και άμα είσαι, και παθιασμένος με την ποιότητα .
Τούτα είναι σκέτη καψούρα ..


Το σετακι είναι χειροποίητο , μπανανες με λαστιχο , και probes τσιμπιδάκια απο Ebay , και καλώδια από παλιά που είχα (ακροδέκτες)  για πολύμετρο. 

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/andrew_lau/m....911.m270.l1313

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/fennyfenny200...911.m270.l1313

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Και μια παρουσίαση - πληροφόρηση περί *" K-Probe "*  αισθητήρες θερμοκρασίας. 

Για το μόνο που κράζω την Fluke , είναι για την τιμολογιακή εκμετάλλευση ,
για τον συγκεκριμένο αντάπτορα  (   " K-Probe " --> Banana )  κάπου στα 19€ 

Ας είναι καλά το Ebay ...    http://shop.ebay.co.uk/procon-produc...911.m270.l1313

Όσον αφορά   " K-Probe "   υπάρχουν δυο βασικοί τύποι .. 
*TP1 ....* -50 +250 Celsius 
*TP2* *....* -50  +450 ( 750 Celsius max ) 

Στην κατηγορία  *TP2* παίζουν στο ίντερνετ και αρκετές κακές κατασκευές,
τελείως αναξιόπιστες ..  οι 400 + βαθμοί  δεν είναι παιχνίδι !! 

Τελικά βρήκα αξιόπιστο ( ανοξείδωτο + κάλο χερούλι ) εδώ ..  
http://shop.ebay.com/service369/m.ht...911.m270.l1313

Ο πωλητής ασχολείτε αποκλειστικά με αισθητήρες θερμοκρασίας. 

Το *TP2* είναι χρήσιμο για το έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας σταθμών συγκόλλησης !!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Προσθήκη λινκ ...*Αμπεροτσιμπίδα για πολύμετρο Fluke 87V*
*Chauvin Arnoux* PAC12  AC/DC PRO


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51022

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Παράθεση φωτογραφιών , από το 8012Α πολύμετρο πάγκου (Ρεύματος-Μπαταρίας).   

Το οποίο το πήρα από Αγγλία , και αφού το επισκεύασα , 
είμαι στο στάδιο αλλαγής οθόνης , και καλιμπράρισμα . 

Και κάνω και κάποιες σκέψεις , να αντικαταστήσω τα τρίμερ , με πολύστροφα ακριβείας ..  δεν ξέρω αν θα έχω μεγάλο όφελος .. ώστε μακροχρόνια να μην χρειαστεί ξανά καλιμπράρισμα . 



.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Και το πανηγύρι συνεχίζεται ..   :Biggrin:  

Μόλις αγόρασα και δεύτερο  Bench Top  Fluke 8010A ,
για ανταλλακτικά  ή για δεύτερο . 
Τα 8012Α και 8010Α  είναι αδέλφια ,  με μια μόνο διαφορά, 
το 8012Α έχει ένα έχτρα κύκλωμα , για να μετρά πολύ χαμηλές αντιστάσεις, 
0-2Ω  0-20Ω ,  ενώ βγάζει μια τάση περίπου 10 βολτ , αρκετή να ανάψει σύγχρονα δυσκοίλια LED .     :Wink: 

Ενώ σε αντιστοιχία το 8010Α  αντί του παραπάνω ,  έχει έχτρα είσοδο για μετρήσεις στα 10Α  ( Un-fused )  

Και τώρα ο λόγος της σημερινής , εγγραφής ...  
Ανακάλυψα  τυχαία , πως βγαίνει το στήριγμα  από όλη αυτήν την σειρά .   
8010A  
8012A 
8050A

Και  είπα να το μοιραστώ με όλους , *για μην το σπάσετε* εάν χρειαστεί να το βγάλετε .. 


*ΥΣ : Μήπως μπορεί το θέμα να πάει στην κατηγορία .. όργανα μέτρησης  ?


.
*

----------


## moutoulos

> *ΥΣ : Μήπως μπορεί το θέμα να πάει στην κατηγορία .. όργανα μέτρησης  ?*



Μεταφέρθηκε

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Μεταφέρθηκε



Von der  Gesellschaft der Freunde von Fluke,
*Vielen  Dank ..** 
*

----------


## leosedf

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ.
Ψήνομαι άσχημα να πάρω το 289. Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιο άλλο που δεν το χω δεί?
Σκέφτηκα να το πάρω καινούριο απο ebay γύρω στα 400.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ψήνεσαι για βαρύ χαρτί μάστορα ..   :Biggrin:  
Και βραβευμένο στην κατηγορία για το 2009 . 
Αμα το Data logging είναι το μεράκι σου , να το πάρεις. 
Και το 50.000 counts καλό είναι , αλλά για ειδική περίπτωση στο DC . 

Το μόνο θέμα , είναι η μηδενική εγγύηση από μεριάς Fluke,
σε ότι πωλείται απο Ebay.
Εαν τον ξεπερνάς αυτόν τον ψυχολογικό φραγμό, όρμα του. 


http://us.fluke.com/fluke/usen/digit...specifications

----------


## leosedf

Θα το χρειαστώ σε logging μπαταριών 640Ah κατα τη φόρτιση και αποφόρτιση, αντί να κάθομαι και να μετράω και γράφω θα το βάζω να μου κάνει τη δουλειά αυτό.
Κατα τα άλλα θα ήθελα να πάρω ενα πολύ καλό πολύμετρο με backlight και να μου κρατήσει όσα χρόνια γίνεται γιατί βαρέθηκα να αγοράζω διάφορα.
Η διαφορά στην τιμή με Ελλάδα είναι μεγάλη? Που θα μπορούσα να βρώ εδώ?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Check message No             #*3*  :Wink: 

Και άμα είσαι τυχερός , μπορεί να έρχεται με κάποιο δώρο - προσφορά

Στο 87-5 , έδιναν δώρο το TPAK .. message No  			#*13*  ( 32 EUR λιανική )

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Και να, και ένα πονηρό λινκ ..   :Wink:  

Μετατροπή του 8050Α  4 + 1/2  από LCD  σε LED ..   από φίλο Ολλανδό. 

http://www.xs4all.nl/~lous/fluke/Fluke8050Asite.html

----------


## moutoulos

> Von der  Gesellschaft der Freunde von Fluke,
> *Vielen  Dank ..** 
> *



Willkommen in unserem Forum
Ich bin  dankbar  :Wink:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ξεκίνησε το βασανάκι Νο2 από το Αμέρικα ..   :W00t:  

Χαχαχα παει ξεσάλωσα   ..χαλάλι τα €42.87 EUR   :Biggrin: 
http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInt...=CQ341073221US

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Και από βδομάδα ξεκινάει το λουκουμάκι No3  :Wink:  

Το είχα μεγάλο άχτι, να πάρω ένα ακόμα με 4 1/2 Digits   :Cool:  
Το υλικό είναι Refurbished  Τζιτζί .. μπαταρίας - ρεύματος,
με επαναφορτιζόμενες . 

Περιέργος υπάρχει ακόμα στοκ από ανταλλακτικό LCD,
για αυτό το μοντέλο. 
Αλλά τώρα έχουμε και τον Ολλανδό με την πατέντα για LED.

Ο πωλητής έχει 100% Feedback .. λινκ εδώ. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=170502906536

http://business.shop.ebay.co.uk/Busi...=p3911.c0.m282


.

----------


## blueriver

Αρε Κούλη έχεις ξεσαλώσει μέ την σαβουρίτσα-μεταχειρισμένα του e-bay,έχεις λεφτά γιά πέταμα τελικά,μού θυμίζεις τον παππού μου πού είχε το σύνδρομο στέρησης τής κατοχής,και εβαζε μετα κονσέρβες στις ντουλάπες,μπας και ξεμεινη απο φαγητό,ετσι και εσύ παιρνεις καμμιά δεκαριά μην ξεμείνης απο ανταλακτικά.Αξιος ο μισθός σου,σέ δουλειές να βρισκόμαστε .Μην ξεχάσεις να ανεβάσεις φωτος οταν γινει η νεο-άφιξη,είμαστε ολοι με αγωνία,νά δούμε τόν νέο σου λούκουμο .  :hahahha:

----------


## fmav

Συγχαρητήρια για το ωραίο πολύμετρο! Ελπίζω μόνο να πρόσεξες ότι δεν λειτουργεί σε 230V αλλά μόνο σε 120V...
Το λέει ο πωλητής στα αγγλικά (μία από τις τρεις γλώσσες που μιλάς), ο οποίος έχει και 100% feedback. Άρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει λάθος.

----------


## blueriver

> Συγχαρητήρια για το ωραίο πολύμετρο! Ελπίζω μόνο να πρόσεξες ότι δεν λειτουργεί σε 230V αλλά μόνο σε 120V...
> Το λέει ο πωλητής στα αγγλικά (μία από τις τρεις γλώσσες που μιλάς), ο οποίος έχει και 100% feedback. Άρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει λάθος.



 Πολύ ευστοχη και σωστη η παρατήρηση του fmav.
Τελικά ο λούκουμος του Κούλη απο οτι υποθέτω θα φάει πατέντα για να δουλέψη στα 220 με αλλο τροφοδοτικό,η θα το δουλευει με επαναφορτιζομενες μπαταριες,η και με μικρο τροφοδοτικο αντι μπαταριων, είπαμε σε δουλειές να βρισκόμαστε. Αποκλειεται να ακυρωση παραγγελια ο Κουλης. Ανθρακας ο θησαυρός,ιδανικός ομως γιά συλλέκτες,η  για να περναει ευχαριστα και εποικοδομητικά η ωρα. :hahahha:

----------


## antonis_p

Κυριάκο αν δεις και δυσκολεύεσαι
δωσε το σε μένα.

Εχω ένα μετασχηματιστάκι των 2 ευρώ για κάτι τέτοια.
Θα το δουλέψω εγώ!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Φίλοι συνάδερφοι , πραγματικά  ο ριμαγδός των συναισθημάτων σας ,
με συγκίνησε απερίγραπτα ..   :Smile:  

Και νοιώθω  μια τάση ανόδου ως  προσωπικότητα  σε DC .. και πολλές τάσεις αισιοδοξίας  σε AC τριφασικό ..    :Wink: 







.



ΒΡΕ ΤΟΜΑΡΙΑ..   *&##@#$##$%$#@#@  ....   :Tongue2:  


Παραθέτω διάγραμμα , όπου οι Αμερικάνοι συνάδελφοι αγνοούν ..  
και ας  βλέπουν έγχρωμη τηλεόραση 20 χρόνια πριν τους Έλληνες .  

Οι Αμερικάνοι συνάδελφοι ως γνωστό έχουν δυο προβλήματα,
δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ούτε κουλούρι συναλλασσόμενοι με άλλο νόμισμα εκτός δολαρίου ,  και το δεύτερο είναι οτι όταν ένα μάνιουαλ γράφει προδιαγραφές για Ευρώπη , 
πηδάνε την σελίδα .. αλα Τζούλια  ..
 = skip page.  :Laugh:   :Wink: 



.

----------


## blueriver

Α ρε μπαγάσα Κούλη δέν παιζεσαι  με τίποτα ,αν ειναι διπλα στον λούκουμο-φλόκο εχεις και ένα μπαούλο Αutotransformatore,είναι να μας κλαίνε οι ρέγγες Νορβηγίας μετά , :Hammer:  είπαμε πατέντες ,αλλα εδώ ο κοσμος παει μπροστά με οσο δυνατον μικροτερερες κατασκευες και οχι με ετοιματζίδικα παμπάλαια μεταλλικά Αutotransformatore που θυμιζουν μετασχηματιστες για φωτα κήπου 42 v. :hahahha: 

Καί γιά τήν ονομαστική σου εορτή τήν επόμενη Τετάρτη θα σου στείλω special Τurtatatore  μέ κερασάκια καί τριμενο μπισκότο από επώνυμο ζαχαροπλαστειο ονόματι passarella. :Bye:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> εδώ ο κοσμος παει μπροστά με οσο δυνατον μικροτερερες κατασκευες



Μήπως αναφέρεστε σε iPOD .. εδώ αναφερόμαστε για εργαλεία πάγκου  :Wink: 
Και δόξα το Θεό, ο δικός μου χωράει πολλά , είναι *Large* ..  

Εαν θα έπρεπε να διαμαρτυρηθώ , θα ήταν για το *87-5*,
το οποίο είναι 600 γραμμάρια  καρατούβλο ,
το πήρα μια μέρα να το δείξω στους συνάδελφους στην δουλειά (Industrial),
με το μαλακό τσαντάκι ,
και το βάρος  άρχισε να με προβληματίζει ,
περπατώντας  από συνεργείο σε συνεργείο.

Τελικά , έκανα προσαρμογή  το παρόν βαλιτσάκι ,
για να είναι το σπίτι του επάνω στον πάγκο , 
προστασία + αποθηκευτικός χώρος  για τα μικρο τσιμπράγκαλα του.
Και στην μαλακή θήκη έβαλα την αμπεροτσιμπίδα ..            

Τώρα θα γίνει μια μικρή αναδιάταξη στον πάγκο , 
αλλά μόνο για ένα λόγο , δεν περίμενα να έχουν αυτά τα πάγκου ,
τόσο μήκος  στο βάθος ..   ( σημαντική παράμετρος για όσους θέλουν να φτιάξουν ( σχεδιάσουν ) πάγκο εργασίας σήμερα )  

Any way ...μικρο το κακό. 


Και θα παρακαλέσω , το " Κούλη " να διακοπή ως προσφώνηση, 
μιας και ποτέ δεν ανταποκρίνομαι σε αυτήν την προσφώνηση,
του ονόματος μου. ( Thanks ) 

.

----------


## fmav

Ευτυχώς δε θα σου χρειαστεί ο ΜΣ Κυριάκο. Όντως δουλεύει και με 230V, έστω και με ρύθμιση. Να βάλεις αρνητικό feedback στον πωλητή όμως, για προσπάθεια παραπλάνησης αγοραστή...
Με γειά...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ευτυχώς δε θα σου χρειαστεί ο ΜΣ Κυριάκο. Όντως δουλεύει και με 230V, έστω και με ρύθμιση. Να βάλεις αρνητικό feedback στον πωλητή όμως, για προσπάθεια παραπλάνησης αγοραστή...
> Με γειά...



Thanks... τους αδαείς δεν τους τιμωρώ , μόνο τους πονηρούς . :Wink: 
Αρα την γλίτωσε ο πωλητής , άσε που είναι καλό ανθρωπάκι. 
Με θέλει λέει για πελάτη , και μετά από αυτήν την αγορά. 

Πήρα χαμπάρι ότι βάζει την ίδια φωτογραφία παντού, 
και του λέω ... θέλω να δω το δικό μου, εδώ και τώρα.
Και μου έστειλε Picture .. 
Έπεσα επάνω στην γιορτή των Αμερικάνων " 5 του ΙΟΥΛΗ " ..
Έτσι θα αποσταλεί στις 6 . 

Μετά από ανάλυση στο μικροσκόπιο , του βρήκα  πιτυρίδα , 
και ένα μικρο χτυπηματάκι πάνω δεξιά. 
Οθόνη - πλήκτρα - κουβούκλιο  = άψογα.  

Αμα έρθει με το καλό , θα του ρίξω και ένα σφουγγάρισμα .. 
όπως στο  8012Α και θα γίνει '' Jet ''  ..  :Smile: 


.
Τον Μ/Τ τον έβαλα ως εικόνα , για να δείξω ότι  " ΈΣΩ έτοιμος "   :Wink:  για όλα.
.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Έχουμε γλέντια σήμερα στο Βόλο ...  :Biggrin:  

Παρελήφθη  το 8010Α από Αμερική ,  το οποίο ,
το είχα πάρει αρχικά για ανταλλακτικά.. και δεν με ένοιαζε ότι είναι 110V.
Τρεις μέρες πριν , βρήκα το ανταλλακτικό που έψαχνα για το 8012Α,
έτσι έκανα σκέψεις , οτι πήγαν χαμένα τα λεφτά για το 8010Α .. 
( περιττό, και ποιος ξέρει τι θα είναι.. Operational not fully tested ) 

Μόλις το δοκίμασα άλλαξα γνώμη ..     :Wink:  

Ημερομηνία πλακέτας  *1983* .. 
Δεν έχει δει βιομηχανικό χώρο .. 
Αστραφτερό ... ακάπνιστο .. 
Και  100%  calibrated  =  ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ .. 
Τώρα θα του πάρω έναν μικρο Μ/Τ  220/110 ελάχιστα Watt ( 4-5 € )
ο οποίος θα τοποθετηθεί εσωτερικά ..( έχει χώρο) 
Και απλά θα το καμαρώνω ..  

Δείτε τις εικόνες , για να απολαύσετε ένα σπάνιο θέαμα ..   :Cool: 
*1983 VS  2009 * 


.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Φώτο σετ Νο-2   :Cool:  


.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Το επόμενο που με απασχόλησε,
ήταν να μετατραπεί ο Αμερικάνος σε Έλληνα   :Wink:   ( 110V -> 220V ) 

Βγήκα στην αγορά και δεν βρήκα τίποτα σε   110V/220V 3-5W 

Έτσι κατέληξα στον παρακάτω μετασχηματιστή , και σε πατέντα.  :Smile:  
Το απόγευμα , θα κάνω την εγχείριση ..

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ναι ο Αμερικάνος  έγινε  ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ  ..   :Biggrin:  

Πήρε λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω , η προσαρμογή . 
Πρόσθεσα και μια ασφαλειοθήκη ,
που έλειπε από αυτήν την εκδοσή πλακέτας , αλλά όχι και οι γραμμές.  

Βρήκα έναν ωραίο μαλακό σφιχτήρα ,  και στο σημείο που πατάει ο μετασχηματιστής στην πλακέτα , του έβαλα μια στρώση διπλής όψεως αυτοκόλλητο, και θωράκιση από ΜΙΚΑ στις άνω γωνίες.  

Αφού έγιναν όλα με το μέγιστο μεράκι .. 
την πάτησα ... με την βίδα του σφιχτήρα ... για μερικά χιλιοστά,
 δεν έμπαινε το καπάκι.  

Το πάλεψα και αυτό , και τώρα είμαστε Τζέτ ..  :Wink: 



.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Φώτο σετ Νο-2  :Cool:  


.

----------


## leosedf

Μήπως θα μπορούσες απλα να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα δεματικό για το μετασχηματιστή? Ψιλουπερβολή είναι το σίδερο.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ψιλουπερβολή είναι το σίδερο.



Aluminum .. Please ..  :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Aluminum .. Please ..



λαμαρινα καλα το ειπε ή inox.. o σφηκτιρας αλουμινενιος δεν ειναι... εγω παντος το προτιμω απο δεματικο λογο θερμοκρασιων..

----------


## leosedf

Αν βάλεις δεματικό καλής ποιότητας δεν κουνιέται απο κει.
Το ίδιο και χειρότερα μπορεί να συμβεί με το σίδερο, τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι το έσφιξε αλλα το χειμώνα λόγω συστολής ίσως σφίξει περισσότερο. Θα μπορούσε απλά να βάλει και λάμα με βίδες.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αν βάλεις δεματικό καλής ποιότητας δεν κουνιέται απο κει.
> Το ίδιο και χειρότερα μπορεί να συμβεί με το σίδερο, τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι το έσφιξε αλλα το χειμώνα λόγω συστολής ίσως σφίξει περισσότερο. Θα μπορούσε απλά να βάλει και λάμα με βίδες.



σιγα βρε.. τι συστολη να κανουν 10ποντοι??? πουλακι ειναι να μεινει το μισο στα κρυα? :Tongue2:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ξέχασα επάνω στον ενθουσιασμό μου , να γράψω ότι κόλλησα το μετασχηματιστή με αυτοκόλλητη ταινία δυο όψεων επάνω στην πλακέτα,
πριν βάλω το στήριγμα αλουμινίου .. 

Πέρα από αυτό , όσοι είχαν λίγη παρατηρητικότητα , 
ένα τσουβάλι  φωτογραφίες έβαλα !! :Wink:  
*Θα έβλεπαν ...* 

Οτι το όργανο στην σωστή του οπτικά θέση έχει εσωτερικά  την πλακέτα ανεστραμμένη. 
Αρα ο μετασχηματιστής ,  είναι σαν να κρέμεται από το τυπωμένο. 
Ορθή λοιπόν η χρήση του αλουμινένιου ελάσματος .. 

Κανένα  " καλορίζικο"  θα πει κανένας  ? ... 
ή θα ψειρίζουμε την μαϊμού για πολύ ακόμα !!   :Tongue2:

----------


## antonis_p

> Ναι ο Αμερικάνος έγινε ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ..



με κάτι τέτοια αλλάζουν οι εθνικότητες για ψύλλου πήδημα!

καλορίζικο.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> με κάτι τέτοια αλλάζουν οι εθνικότητες για ψύλλου πήδημα!
> 
> *καλορίζικο.*



Να είσαι καλά βρε Αντώνη ..   :Smile:  


Η παρουσίαση αυτή , του όλου Project ,  έγινε για να βοηθήσω με τον τρόπο μου,  τους συνάδελφους Ελληνες , 
ώστε να δουν ότι ακόμα και τα παλιά μεταχειρισμένα *έχουν ψυχή*. 
Μπορεί κάποιος έμπειρος , να ακολουθήσει τον ίδιο δρομο ,
παίρνοντας ένα αξιόπιστο  και χρήσιμο όργανο , χωρίς να ξοδέψει πολλά. 

Ο στόχος κάθε συμβουλής μου , είναι αυτός που την ακολουθεί,
να κερδίζει χρήματα ... 

Και εγώ την δόξα ..    :Biggrin: 
διοτι τα χρήματα τα κέρδισα ήδη ( από την έξυπνη κίνηση ) .. :Wink:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Γιορτές και πανηγύρια στο Βόλο ...  Έφτασε σήμερα  το 8050Α -01  :Biggrin:  

Απόλυτα προσαρμόσιμο στα 240V ... όπως έλεγε και το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο. 

Μόλις το έβγαλα από το ταχυδρομικό κουτί , το πλάκωσα στα τεστ ,
για να ηρεμήσω ,  και ναι αποδείχτηκε άλλο ένα πυραυλάκι ..   :Wink: 

Το απόγευμα, θα έχουμε γυάλισμα και μετατροπή εθνικότητας.. 
Και αντικατάσταση οθόνης στο 8012Α , ηρθε το ανταλλακτικό.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Τώρα τι λένε ?  ... τίποτα .. 

Μια αρμαθιά καλώδια  τρέχουν γύρω γύρω ,
ότι είχα έβαλα , και έτσι η απόλυτη απόκριση στα βολτ δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία .  ( Unbalanced measurement )     :Biggrin: 

Από θέαμα όμως έχουμε ..  :Wink: 



.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Και μια τελευταία στο φως του Ήλιου ..  :Smile:  

Τώρα είμαι για να αγοράζω καλώδια για πολύμετρα, στην χονδρική ..  :Wink:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Σαν έξυπνο πουλί, πιάστηκα από την μύτη ..  :Smile: 
Αρα φυσιολογική η κατάληξη.. ( Λέμε τώρα ) 

Για όσους δεν ξέρουν την Amprobe , είναι θυγατρική της Fluke , 
για να κάνει διανομή ποιο προσιτών από άποψη τιμής προϊόντα.  

Ειδα και εγώ στο Ebay Αγγλία , το παρακάτω σετ με κροκόδειλους..
Τους κροκόδειλους της Fluke , τους λάτρεψα , και είπα να πάρω το σετ,
ώστε να έχω δυο ζευγάρια .. + Καλώδια .. 

Για να μην το κουράζω, όλα είναι τέλεια από ποιότητα ,
αλλά μου έπαιξαν κομπίνα . 

Οι *ακροδέκτες  Amprobe* *MTL-90B* είναι παχύτεροι απο το κανονικό μέγεθος των 2mm , και τα κροκόδειλα έχουν ανάλογες τρύπες , που τα καθιστούν ασύμβατα με όλους τους άλλους ακροδέκτες Fluke,
ή κινέζικα , ή ότι άλλο !!! 

Άψογη αίσθηση  και αντιολισθητικά , χαμηλή εσωτερική αντίσταση, 
σαν ένα χρυσοπληρωμένο TL-71.   
Πολύ φτηνότερα σαν σετ, από τα γνήσια Fluke TL-71  + AC72 (crock),
μόνο* €21.65 EUR*

Είναι συμβατά με το 87-5 !!  ( 87V) .. 

Αλλά , εγώ θα τα κάνω δώρο στο 8050Α  :Biggrin:   ,
να χαρεί και αυτό λιγάκι..  

Φώτο...  :Wink: 

.
.

----------


## GeorgeVita

_"FLUKAδες ενωθείτε Πολύμετρα ΓΑΡ"_

Παρακάτω είναι link για άρθρο και φωτογραφίες με θέμα επίσκεψη σε εργαστήριο μετρολογίας της Fluke:
*Go inside Fluke's electrical metrology lab*
Chief Corporate Metrologist Jeff Gust gave T&MW a firsthand look at Fluke's metrology lab.
(Martin Rowe -- Test & Measurement World, 4/13/2012 9:25:08 AM)

G

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Βρε Γιώργο δυο χρονών θέμα το πέταξες στον αφρό ?  :Biggrin: 
Εντάξει, μου θύμησες το πόσο παλαβός πρέπει να είσαι για να σε προσέξει η Agilent και να σου προσφέρει ένα δικό τους.  
Άμα σου στέλνει έπειτα και δεύτερο, και πληρώνει και το τελωνείο, άστα  βρομάει η δουλειά. :Wink: 

http://www.dhl.gr/content/gr/en/expr...12954142%0D%0A

----------


## pl4tonas

Γεια σας παιδιά,
Εγώ 'εχω ένα FLUKE 289.  Το πήρα από κάποιο Αμερικανικό site πριν 3 περίπου χρόνια (αν θυμάμαι καλά), μερικούς μήνες αφού κυκλοφόρησε το μοντέλο.
Είναι πολύ καλο και μου αρέσει το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να καταγράψει μέχρι 10000 μετρήσεις.  
Στη δουλειά έχω το 189 (το προηγούμενο του 289) με δυνατότητα καταγραφής 1000 μετρήσεων.

Η οθόνη είναι γραφική και μπορεί να δείξει τις καταγραμμένες μετρήσεις αλλά και να κάνει zoom για καλύτερη απεικόνιση.  Ακριβούτσικο αλλά πολύ ωραίο παιχνιδάκι.

----------


## lemon

Έχω στην κατοχή μου δύο Fluke45 πάγκου, το ένα αγορασμένο πριν 3 χρόνια και το άλλο πριν 2 χρόνια (καλιμπραρισμένο). Παρατηρώ ότι το πρώτο έχει αρχίσει και χάνει στη μέτρηση αντίστασης.
Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με το μοντέλο; 
Περί καλιμπραρίσματος ή εάν γίνεται στην Ελλάδα από που και πόσο περίπου το κόστος.

R204937-01.jpg

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Περί καλιμπραρίσματος ή εάν γίνεται στην Ελλάδα από που και πόσο περίπου το κόστος.



Η λέξη καλιμπράρισμα σημαίνει καταγραφή κατά πόσο είναι φεύγα από τα πρότυπα,
και κοστίζει κοντά τα 100€.
Η διόρθωση μιας κλίμακας είναι άλλη εργασία, και επιβαρύνει επιπλέον το λογαριασμό.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Έχω στην κατοχή μου δύο Fluke45 πάγκου ...



Διάβασε το service manual να καταλάβεις την διαδικασία (κεφ. 4). Αν οι αποκλίσεις είναι εντός λογικών ορίων με τον "έλεγχο" (€80-100) αποθηκεύονται οι αποκλίσεις εντός του οργάνου και το παραλαμβάνεις "βελτιωμένο" (ρώτησέ τους πριν το στείλεις).

G

----------


## lemon

> Η λέξη καλιμπράρισμα σημαίνει καταγραφή κατά πόσο είναι φεύγα από τα πρότυπα,
> και κοστίζει κοντά τα 100€.
> Η διόρθωση μιας κλίμακας είναι άλλη εργασία, και επιβαρύνει επιπλέον το λογαριασμό.







> Διάβασε το service manual  να καταλάβεις την διαδικασία (κεφ. 4). Αν οι αποκλίσεις είναι εντός  λογικών ορίων με τον "έλεγχο" (€80-100) αποθηκεύονται οι αποκλίσεις  εντός του οργάνου και το παραλαμβάνεις "βελτιωμένο" (ρώτησέ τους πριν το  στείλεις).
> 
> G



Άργησα να ξαναμπώ στο φόρουμ. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Εάν  για τον έλεγχο θέλω γύρω στα 100 ευρώ και για κάθε διόρθωση της κάθε  κλίμακας το ποσό ανεβαίνει αναλόγως, θεωρώ ότι είναι αρκετά χρήματα.
Σίγουρα  ο εξοπλισμός για να κάνεις βαθμονόμηση είναι πολλαπλάσιος της αξίας του  πολύμετρου καινούργιου, αλλά και πάλι για μένα τουλάχιστον δεν  δικαιολογείται.

Το service manual το είχα δει και παλαιότερα.  Περιγράφει τη διαδικασία ελέγχου-ρύθμισης της κάθε κλίμακας αλλά απαιτεί  εξοπλισμό που δεν είναι δυνατόν να διαθέτω.
Φυσικά από ότι έχω δει  μέχρι τώρα στις κλίμακες τάσης ac/dc είναι ακόμη μια χαρά (έχουν κάποιες  διαφορές από το τρίτο ψηφίο και μετά αλλά αυτό δεν με ενοχλεί για τις  εργασίες που τα χρησιμοποιώ.
Στην κλίμακα που είναι φεύγα είναι στην αντίσταση. Αντίσταση των 8 ohm τη μετρούν και τα δύο γύρω στα 10-11 ωμ και τα δύο, έχουν κάνει απόκλιση πάνω από το 20% και τα δύο.
Τώρα για να προμηθευτώ το ειδικό Model RDS66 αντιστάσεων, δεν το συζητώ είναι πανάκριβο. 
Ίσως βρω τη συστάδα των αντιστάσεων που απαιτείται εκεί στο 0,1-1% και να το ρυθμίζω σε αυτό το εύρος, όποτε έχει ανάγκη.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Αντίσταση των 8 ohm τη μετρούν και τα δύο γύρω στα 10-11 ωμ ...



Επειδή έχεις 2 όργανα που δείχνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα ίσως να φταίει ο τρόπος μέτρησης.

Οταν ακουμπήσεις τον ένα ακροδέκτη επάνω στον άλλο πόσο δείχνει;
Αν δεν δείχνει 0 πάτα το REL και μετά κάνε τη μέτρηση της γνωστής αντίστασης.
Στα καταστήματα σίγουρα μπορείς να βρεις αντιστάσεις με ανοχή 1%, 0.5% ίσως και 0.1%.
Πάρε μερικές τιμές και κάνε τις μετρήσεις σου.

Στις μετρήσεις πολύ χαμηλής αντίστασης παίζει σοβαρό ρόλο η "καλή καθαρή επαφή" με τους ακροδέκτες. 
Σιγουρέψου ότι μετράς την αντίσταση σε "2 wire".

G

----------


## lemon

Σε ένωμα των ακροδεκτών, το ένα έδειχνε 2-2,10 και το άλλο γύρω στο 1,7-1,75.
Με την πρότασή σου μέσω του Rel, γίνεται επιτυχής η μέτρηση - ευχαριστώ γιατί δεν το είχα χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ σε αντίσταση, μόνο σε αναφορά τάσης το χρησιμοποιώ.
Μέχρι να κάνω μία ρύθμιση της κλίμακας με μια σειρά αντιστάσεων στο εύρος ανοχής 0,1-0,5%, θα χρησιμοποιώ αυτή τη μέθοδο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Σε ένωμα των ακροδεκτών, το ένα έδειχνε 2-2,10 και το άλλο γύρω στο 1,7-1,75. Με την πρότασή σου μέσω του Rel, ...



Δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις τους ακροδέκτες και την πλευρά προς το όργανο, μάλλον με μπατονέτα και  οινόπνευμα. Διάβασε το manual μήπως περιγράφουν την διαδικασία.

Αν έχεις χρόνο και όρεξη, διάβασε αυτό το θέμα από την αρχή. Ο Κυριάκος συζητά για τα καλώδια και την αντίστασή τους και στο σχόλιο #7 του έδωσα ένα link με σχόλια στη μέτρηση χαμηλής αντίστασης.

G

----------


## lemon

Καλά έκανες και το πρότεινες.
Συμπεριφέρθηκα ως αρχάριος!
Αν και δεν έκανα πλήρη καθαρισμό των ακροδεκτών των οργάνων, έναν πρόχειρο με μπατονέτα και ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη.
Επίσης  διαβάζοντας όλο το νήμα, έκανα και μία δοκιμή στα καλώδια που διαθέτω  και ο συνδιασμός κατάλληλου καλωδίου και καθαρισμός απέδωσε βελτιώνοντας  σημαντικά την εικόνα.
Πρόχειρα ο καθαρισμός έδωσε μια βελτίωση γύρω στα 0,15 της κλίμακας.
Εκεί που γινόταν ο πανικός ήταν στα καλώδια!
Και  ως συνήθως είχα πάρει τα "καθημερινά" καλώδια ενός πολυμέτρου της  πλάκας που έχω για τις δοκιμές ενώ τα "καλά" τα είχα στην άκρη
Αυτό το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιούσα πριν, είχε σχεδόν διπλάσια αντίσταση από το αμέσως χειρότερο που διαθέτω.

Οι  τιμές που πήρα (μέτρηση αντίστασης καλωδίου στο βραχυκύκλωμα) στο πιο  ισορροπημένο fluke45 που έχω, έδωσαν τιμές από 0,35-1,22 ωμ, αλλά δεν  υπάρχει αξιοπιστία μεταξύ μετρήσεων του ίδιου καλωδίου.

Για  παράδειγμα τα δύο καλύτερα καλώδια που έχω είναι ένα Kyoritsu που  αναγράφει CAT III/600V και ένα Pomona CAT III/1000V. Αμφότερα έδειξαν  τιμές σε αλληπάλληλες μετρήσεις μεταξύ 0,35-0,45 & 0,45-0,77  αντίστοιχα. Φυσικά καμία σχέση με το περίπου 2ωμ που είχα μετρήσει πρωτύτερα.

----------

